Ask HN: Examples of GDPR compliant websites? - pasharayan
======
chewz
[https://jakdojade.pl/](https://jakdojade.pl/) \- city travel planning site.

Very clear info about privacy plus list of c.a. 100 'trusted partners' that
they share info with and you can disable each and every one at any time.

------
cuu508
I came across this list of GDPR compliance statements just recently:
[https://track.siftery.com/gdpr-checker](https://track.siftery.com/gdpr-
checker)

------
mtmail
Here's a list of updated GDPR privacy notices.
[https://gdpr4saas.eu/providers-list](https://gdpr4saas.eu/providers-list)

